# Power View - Reorder items on X axis of chart



## aexley (Sep 18, 2014)

Hi.

I'm trying to setup a dashboard for a school showing student result distribution. The marks are provided as "A+, A, A-, B+, B, B-, C+, C, C-, D+, D, D-" yet when creating a bar chart with a summary count of these results it orders them as "A, A-, A+, B, B-, B+, C, C-, C+, D, D-, D+" on the x-axis.

Unfortunately this dilutes the visual efficiency of the chart as the viewers expect the normal HIGH to LOW order.

As this is my first encounter with Power View, I'm having an interesting time trying to make this appear the way I need it to. I've tried creating a custom sort list to no avail. Can anyone provide a solution to my issue, if there is one?

Kind regards,
Andrew.


----------



## scottsen (Sep 18, 2014)

Assuming the data is coming out to Power Pivot (I actually have no idea if it can come direclty out of a normal Excel table... you probably can, but, well, I'm a bit focused on Power Pivot)... there is a "Sort By Column" button on the toolbar.  If you have number based column with a good sort order... that should work for you?


----------



## aexley (Sep 18, 2014)

Thanks Scott.

Was just opening directly in Excel as an linked data source I didn't think I'd require the overhead of Power Pivot. But unfortunately the data source I import doesn't have a number column that references the results numerically that I can sort.

I did try doing it through Power Pivot and creating an extra column based on IF statements to convert the marks in to a numerical reference (A+=1, A=2, A-=3 etc) yet when I tried to sort the marks column by the new numerical column I ended up with a circular reference error.


----------

